# After Maidstone show meet.



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

After doing a bit of research and gathering some opinions from other forum members.. I think we have the ideal place for this years after show meet..

Official Homepage of The White Rabbit in Maidstone - A Vintage Inn Country Pub Restaurant with Good Pub Food, Real Fires and Real Ales

Hopefully we can get a quite a few memebers.

Liz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> After doing a bit of research and gathering some opinions from other forum members.. I think we have the ideal place for this years after show meet..
> 
> Official Homepage of The White Rabbit in Maidstone - A Vintage Inn Country Pub Restaurant with Good Pub Food, Real Fires and Real Ales
> 
> ...


count us in Liz


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be one of those annoying people that turns up really late, but will be there all the same!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We could well be there. Mmm pub!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

ill be there thats if i can be bothered to get my arse out of bed though!


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

hopefully i'll pop in, for one or two


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll be there. Goes without saying relly though doesn't it.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Me, SSmode and teabag will be there! might not be drinking much though, unless i get mel to drive back!!! :whistling2:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

yer ill come along and say hi (i could pick up that cb86 female off you then to hehe)


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

dragonboy08 said:


> yer ill come along and say hi (i could pick up that cb86 female off you then to hehe)


Yep think they are both coming with us OMG!! I will have to be all parental

Liz


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Yep think they are both coming with us OMG!! I will have to be all parental
> 
> Liz


can i be chaperone :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks good to me! I havn't missed a pub meet yet I don't think


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Looks good to me! I havn't missed a pub meet yet I don't think


you best not miss this one either


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> you best not miss this one either


It's the only reason I go to the shows tbh.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Fangio said:


> It's the only reason I go to the shows tbh.


yep its the best bit :lol2:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll be there, lookin forward to it.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

longhaircavies said:


> I'll be there, lookin forward to it.


thats great , look forward to seeing you


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

longhaircavies said:


> I'll be there, lookin forward to it.


 
Have you asked the driver yet? lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

kato said:


> Have you asked the driver yet? lol


ahh you love it though simon


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

kato said:


> Have you asked the driver yet? lol


Aw come on Simon you wouldnt want to miss out on a leg stroking now would you..:gasp: did I say that out loud.

Liz x


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Aw come on Simon you wouldnt want to miss out on a leg stroking now would you..:gasp: did I say that out loud.
> 
> Liz x


As long as you keep it to the leg I will be there to - I might even, if she is good bring Jubbers friend with me........Long Haired whatsits.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

kato said:


> As long as you keep it to the leg I will be there to - I might even, if she is good bring Jubbers friend with me........Long Haired whatsits.


miss read that last word.. thought it said whatsh**s

liz


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

kato said:


> Have you asked the driver yet? lol


Pretty please?


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Yep think they are both coming with us OMG!! I will have to be all parental
> 
> Liz


hehehe


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I hear that Liz is buying the drinks. :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

kato said:


> I hear that Liz is buying the drinks. :lol2:


I'm there for sure now then: victory:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well looks like it is going to be a nice day tomorrow.. See you all at the show and hopefully after at the pub.

Liz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Well looks like it is going to be a nice day tomorrow.. See you all at the show and hopefully after at the pub.
> 
> Liz



looking forward to it :no1:

busy day today printing care sheets, sorting tubs etc, then a silly early start in the morning to tub up all the animals, will all be worth it though , see you all there


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Just to keep this afloat so everyone who wants to come knows where.

Liz


----------

